# Getting Along with a Middle-aged Body



## velophoric (May 1, 2012)

Folks,

My latest blog post is an attempt at humor: a letter of apology to my aging body.

More Sky Better: Dear Body: An Apology

Enjoy!

Harry


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Clever! I like it and can relate! I'm trying hard to keep it fit and strong as best as I can.


----------



## velophoric (May 1, 2012)

Thanks, Crankout. I totally hear that intention. I'm working on the acceptance part, since my body is telling me in no uncertain terms it has limits now.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

I can relate. I too need to apologize to my body. I think I will write my own letter and read it every time I get angry at my aches and pains to remind myself that ultimately it is my fault. Thanks for the insight Velo.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

velophoric said:


> Thanks, Crankout. I totally hear that intention. I'm working on the acceptance part, since my body is telling me in no uncertain terms it has limits now.


I'm finding the biggest drawback is the recovery time needed to feel fresh, particularly after high intensity rides and races.


----------



## velophoric (May 1, 2012)

Yeah, recovery time definitely stretches out. And aches and pains stick around! I'm trying to make friends with them, since all the PT in the world isn't changing things. Next week, I try my first acupuncture session. That's the other thing -- money and time spent on doctors and healers.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

"It only gets worse"

Prophetic words from an old man in a rest stop 20 years ago as I painfully exited the car after hours behind the wheel. Should have listened.


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

milliesand said:


> "It only gets worse"


Very true words. I've learn to listen to my body listed of ignoring it.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice blog, Harry! At 71 I can relate to "easing your expectations" and "working on the balance between challenging and overtaxing yourself".



milliesand said:


> "It only gets worse"...


Oh, to be a young, strong 53 again! 

I would just add to keep cranking and remember be thankful for what your body _does_ allow you to do.


----------

